

Show HN: CurlSend.it - An API for sending letters from your app or website - monkeymeister
http://www.curlsend.it

======
kseistrup
It seems akin to PixelLetter ⌘
[https://www.pixelletter.de/en/](https://www.pixelletter.de/en/) except
CurlSend will only send to UK addresses.

------
opminion
If they offered cardboard postcard print, like moo.com but simpler, and a
backing legal entity, I'd be coding against it today.

------
nerdnorth
Is there something similar to this in the USA?

